# Quantum Cabo PT Spinning Reel



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

Has anyone used the Quantum PT Cabo Spinning reels? If so, how do they perform/handle. Are they worth the money or is there another reel out there that is better for the price? I'm going to be using it mostly for inshore, What size reel should I buy. All comments are helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

One of my fishing Pals uses a Cabo baitcaster, and it is excellent. 

For an inshore spinner, I prefer my Shimano Stradic 2500 or my Diawa Sol 2500 attached to a 7' Calcutta rod.



You might email Brant Peacher, he mentioned he was repping Quantum them now.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Great, great reels.

The Cabo 30s are a little heavy to me so I went with a Boca 20 but you'll love it.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Only spinning reels i have, and have put them through a lot. By far one of the most durable spinning reels available if you get one you won't be replacing it. Also theyre easy to maintain/take apart, with what little maintenance they need. Shimanoare not the easiest reels to work on..


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

I own 3 as well as some of the catalysts and absolutely love them. You cannot go wrong with any of the Quantum series's IMHO. fyi the cabo rods are very nice as well.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i like them a whole lot, but for the pice, i'd rather buy a stradic, plus the cabo is a pretty heavy reel IMHO.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I hear the Cabo series are incredable and if I had plenty of cash it would be the first on my list. I have found a great reel for under $50. Bass Pro has a line of Johnny Morris gold spinning reels that have been excellent for me. I have 2 in the 4000model. They offer wide spools and holds about 125 yards of 20lb power pro and the drag is as good as I've used. I landed a 31lb redfish on 14# test and the drag was smooth.For $39 I considered it disposable, butafter 2 1/2 years it's still in great shape. The only knock I haveon it... the finish will get a green tint but it may be from the braided line and notsaltwater. 

This is one of those "try what I got" post, but it really is worth a look.


----------



## bcn31 (May 22, 2008)

> *John B. (6/3/2009)*i like them a whole lot, but for the pice, i'd rather buy a stradic, plus the cabo is a pretty heavy reel IMHO.


X3. The Cabos has some weight to them and the Bocas do also. I would stick with the stradic but really it is what your preference is. You can not go wrong with either though.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i like my cabos and have never had a problem with them, the only complaint that I have is about the blue painted piece on the bottom. if it gets scratched, chipped, etc....then saltwater will get trapped under the paint and it'll eventually all pop off from the corrosion and look terrible


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (6/3/2009)*i like my cabos and have never had a problem with them, the only complaint that I have is about the blue painted piece on the bottom. if it gets scratched, chipped, etc....then saltwater will get trapped under the paint and it'll eventually all pop off from the corrosion and look terrible


i have noticed that on a few of the cabos, but you have to admit, that is one workhorse of a reel!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Just buy a Shimano!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *John B. (6/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (6/3/2009)*i like my cabos and have never had a problem with them, the only complaint that I have is about the blue painted piece on the bottom. if it gets scratched, chipped, etc....then saltwater will get trapped under the paint and it'll eventually all pop off from the corrosion and look terrible
> ...




i admit they're awesome, I have a cabo 40 loaded up with braid on a calcutta rod...i've dogged off the drag and pulled almost legal AJs off the edge...and like I said, i've never had a mechanical problem with any of them


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I too have a cabo (80) and it is sweet. I put my reels through some serious work and it always works perfect. The drag is really smooth, a little touchy on the top end, but most other reels are too. I plan on replacing some of my shimano stradics with them.


----------



## SALTLIFE34 (Mar 16, 2009)

What size reel should I buy. I am mostly going to be using this reel for Inshore use (trout and reds), but I want it to be big enough to handle a big bull red.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Go with the Cabo 30. You'll be good.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with Joe the 30 would be a good choice.


----------

